# worried...



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So my female, sugar who had her babies last week got a large bump on her stomach. I'm worried about this hoping it could just go away. Is there any way to tell a bump is a tumor? She hasn't been feeding any bubs since she almost killed all of hers and it is near her nipples so could this be milk build up? Also I had put her in with an old tank mate and she did get attack so could it possibly be an infection. I really don't want to loose her, she's one of the favorites of the family.


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

First of all i want to say dont worry  When you say almost all her babies, did some hopefully survive? From what you have said it sounds hard to tell, but my guess is a tumor, its the most likely reason, i hope it isnt though


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

A couple did survive, but they are on reserve for people wanting mice once they are ready... They got move to another doe who had her bubs a few days before her.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

what should I do for her? She's currently in a cage by herself.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id say most likely a tumour, it could mastitis or an abscess.
If it is a tumour all you can do is keep her combatable and when the time comes have her putdown so she doesn't suffer. Mastitis or an abscess would require treatment


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

May want to reconsider breeding her.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

She's not being bred any more if that's what you meant.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Just wondering since you mentioned your new buck was with her.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

We took him out as soon as we noticed the bump. He was in there for a day or two, so hoping also he didn't breed her. She'll be left by herself inside to keep an eye on her to see if the bump gets worse/better.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

It seems to be getting smaller. still keeping a close eye on her though. She's stopped messing with it too. She was cleaning and nibbling on it a lot yesterday

Edit: So one did get smaller, but another one is now underneath a nipple...


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Incase anyone was wondering. Sugar seems to be doing a lot better. Both bumps have actually gone away. Still going to keep a close eye on her though.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

good news, prob an abscess or mastitis then


----------

